# Blues



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I was looking at Chapelhouse Persian Rescue, and they have 3 blue cats that have been awaiting homes for several months - a pair of blue BSH brothers (Jake and Ellwood) , and a Persian Blue boy (Oliver).

They said that they often have problems homing blues - which I find amazing, my Persian Blue lad was amazing. Also, the BSH havent had any enquiries at all!

Anyone know someone looking for blues?

Chapelhouse Persian Rescue Adoption - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

How very strange I know the blue's with Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue usually are the first to go, blacks are usually the hardest though I would have to say white's as well because these two that we helped to get into rescue are still looking for a new home http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...d-s-h-jude-3-years-old-white-cornish-rex.html I guess its a personal taste thing:confused1:


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

How old are the bsh boys?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Blimey I thought blues were the most desirable.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

BshLover84 said:


> How old are the bsh boys?


I have had a look at the Boys on the internet. They are only 8 years old.
They are Lovely:001_wub:

Hope they find a loving home very soon!!

Bump Bump!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

BshLover84 said:


> How old are the bsh boys?


according to the centre they are both 8 years old


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Thankyou, oh bless them, id go for blues everytime


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oliver is _scrumptious_!
Where is Jayne31???


----------

